# Thermal flotation suit questions ?



## Chuck Smith (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking into purchasing a flotation suit for this yearon the ice.
Had a couple of people I know went thru last year and had a close call myself. The cost of a good suit is well worth the money.
How many of you have purchased a flotation suit?
What brand?
Pro and cons?

Thanks for any input / opinions.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Striker Climate
Pro = It is the warmest suit you'll ever own
Con = It is the warmest suit you'll ever own


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Striker is good. Several new one's on the market now. Do a search on the subject and you'll get a lot of info and opinions. I've had my Striker for several years and it's the best investment I ever made.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I got the striker predator bibs and coat, hope to never test the floatation on it.

It is warm, most walks out I only have the bibs on and stay warm, put the coat on at my spot as I get cold. Obviously if I am alone or not sure on the ice I wear the whole setup just in case I take a dunk.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Best bang for your buck, can't beat the craftsmanship and quality, most flotation, unmatched lifetime warranty and it's warm. Got one last year and loved it, no issues whatsoever. You can go try one on in Flint at their warehouse if that is convenient. Any questions PM me or ask here if you want. 









BOREAS Floating Ice Fishing Suit


When it comes to keeping you safe and warm, nothing beats the Boreas Ice Suit. With full floatation and 3M Thermal insulation, this suit will keep you warm and dry in subzero temperatures.




www.windrider.com


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally remember to jump in the pool with my striker on this summer. Could have floated there all say. Buy the lightest one and layer underneath.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Henderson makes pretty good stuff.

I have swam in ice wearing one, much to my dad' s amusement.....

"Ya know - the high school does have public swimming nights"..

He just didn' t get it.....


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Striker hardwater. Great suit. Tons of pockets. On milder days I am wearing shorts underneath and fishing in my bibs only. Colder days a pair of sweatpants and sweatshirt underneath. Never tested the floatation but it is defiantly reassuring to know it's there to save your life. I fish alone 95% of the time and am walking ice in the dark very frequently. 

Prior to this suit I had a Ice Armor. No complaints their either. I wear that one hunting now because it's in a camo pattern. Very warm. I chose this one to start with so I could get dual use out of it for fishing and hunting. 

I really don't think you can go wrong with whatever you choose. I guarantee your feet and hands will get cold before your body ever does. 

The only downfall with the floatation suits is they float in the washing machine as well, but that's a minor inconvenience.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Ranger Ray said:


> Striker Climate
> Pro = It is the warmest suit you'll ever own
> Con = It is the warmest suit you'll ever own


Forgot #1 it floats !!




Lumberman said:


> Finally remember to jump in the pool with my striker on this summer. Could have floated there all say. Buy the lightest one and layer underneath.
> 
> View attachment 798142


Thought that was me... Did it with mine too. Glad I did


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Striker all the way, Franks Great Outdoors usually puts them on sale around Shanty Days, picked mine up for a great price.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

EZHOOPS said:


> Striker all the way, Franks Great Outdoors usually puts them on sale around Shanty Days, picked mine up for a great price.


Yes, seems 1/2 off price. When uncle got me mine. I've got the lightest one. Still warmest gear I own.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Striker. Love it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a striker predator suit that's about 6 yrs old. Still in excellent condition. 
I have a bit of trouble with the zipper on the jacket every once in awhile, but then, it's so warm, I seldom zip it. 
After wearing carhardts for 40 years, the pocket locations take a bit to get used to. I have trouble remembering which dang pocket I put things in.
Warm and comfortable with cushy knee pads. What more do you need


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

rub waxed paper over the zippers. I do it on all my hunting fishing stuff. Good hack


----------



## Chuck Smith (Mar 22, 2016)

Striker Predator sounds like everyone's go to suit.. Going to get me an early Christmas present!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I ordered the Eskimo suit yesterday from Frank’s . I think the fabric is way more durable.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

jimbo said:


> I have a striker predator suit that's about 6 yrs old. Still in excellent condition.
> I have a bit of trouble with the zipper on the jacket every once in awhile, but then, it's so warm, I seldom zip it.
> After wearing carhardts for 40 years, the pocket locations take a bit to get used to. I have trouble remembering which dang pocket I put things in.
> Warm and comfortable with cushy knee pads. What more do you need
> ...


Paraffin wax on the zipper will take care of that

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Whatever you decide to go with make sure you try them on to get best fit! Just got Climate yesterday at Franks Black Friday sale "early" ...ended up with XL bib and 3xl coat, and im 230ish.


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

Striker Predator,going on 5 yrs,excellent for ice or on the boat,and yes those dang pockets,so many of them, i too forget where I put things,lol

Excellent investment hands down if u spend a lot of time around frozen or chilly waters!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i bought artic armour when they started making floatation suits very nice i upgraded to striker climax its more bulky but very warm my old artic armor suit is 2xl or 3 xl id sell bibs and coat for 100 bucks i dont need them anymore. coat is like new hung most of the time in shanty bibs were worn every trip so faded some but no tears


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I wear a STRIKER predator
Pros~Its warm,its comfortable....to me the fact it floats is a bonus
Cons~My personal experience...its not waterproof....my knees get wet. I have read some dont have that problem,maybe my suit is showing signs of wear(6 winters)

All those things aside, i still wear a life jacket on first/last ice a majority of the time.....and nearly 100% of the time when im on my snowmobile on the ice. When i buy again ill be putting staying warm and dry, and comfort at the top of my list again.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Stryker, luv mine.wish I would have gotten them long ago.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not one of u guys mentioned ice armour... I have tge extreme series and luv them. Very warm and the bibs do indeed float. Have an old suit that I will be selling once ice season gets here.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Not one of u guys mentioned ice armour... I have tge extreme series and luv them. Very warm and the bibs do indeed float. Have an old suit that I will be selling once ice season gets here.


I'm interested in the old suit depending on the size.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It's an xl, both top and bottom


----------



## hoppy1975 (Mar 11, 2015)

As some have said, the Striker Climate sizes run weird and would highly recommend trying them on in person before buying them. The Striker Climate can be too warm some days for sure.


----------



## Cadillac Jeff (Jul 11, 2021)

I bought the windrider outfit !!!

seams to be just right!!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cadillac Jeff said:


> I bought the windrider outfit !!!
> 
> seams to be just right!!


Welcome to the club! I love mine.


----------

